# cotton picker



## laau (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey I am going to Australia on 20th of March until June, I would like to work to earn some money because i am going there without nothing, only flight. 
Someone can help me with information of picking jobs, contacts, if is possiblr work without visa only for 2 month...or if is easy just go to some place (which district?) and once there try to find something¿?
Thank you,
Laura


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Not too many employers will be prepared to risk offering work to people without a visa that allows it for they can end up in more trouble than the person doing it.
You could have a look at WWOOF Australia Official Website , they having a bulletin board for hosts entries that were not in on time for their guide annual print and that can give you an idea of what is available but much more in the guide book and wwoof is generally working about 25 hours in a week for free accommodation and food.
If there is more to be done, maybe a gratuity could be possible.
Also for some cheap travelling about if you have a drivers licence, have a look at Rental Relocations Australia New Zealand United States Canada - Hire Now at StandByCars


----------

